# Solved: HELP! wship6.dll is broken



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

I can not open windows live mail and some other programs, I get the following error:

wlmail.exe - Bad Image
C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll is either not designed to run on
Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using
the original installation media or contact your system administrator or
the software vendor for support

I had to click OK 4 or 5 times to get it to go away

ps
I think norton internet security is not working due to this problem also a lot of installers wont work because of this problem.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5610 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6520G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 595354 MB, Free - 401604 MB; D: Total - 14820 MB, Free - 1647 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 89 MB; G: 
Total - 953867 MB, Free - 877240 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 358B
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You seem to be getting a few errors:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1064002-wermgr-exe-werfault-exe-application.html

Have you been running some sort of registry cleaner (System Mechanic, CCleaner...)?


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I have posts in other areas.
As far as cleaners goes unless norton i. s. has something like that no i have not.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

No, Norton does not have anything like that.

---------------------------------

We need to run the SFC /SCANNOW Command.

The sfc /scannow command (System File Checker) scans the integrity of all protected Windows system files and replaces incorrect corrupted, changed/modified, or damaged versions with the correct versions if possible.

*Note:* Be aware that if you have modified your system files as in theming explorer/system files, running sfc /scannow will revert the system files such as explorer.exe back to it's default state.

*Note:* Make the appropriate backups of your system files that you have modified for theming if you wish to save them before running sfc /scannow.

For Windows Vista / 7:


 Click the Windows "*Orb*" button.
 Type *cmd*.
 Right click on the search result cmd.exe and click Run as Administrator.
Next:


 Copy the following line of text and paste it into the black box.
_(right-click in the black box and choose paste)_

* sfc /scannow*

 Press *Enter* to run the command. 
* Note:* This may take a while to finish.
 If SFC could not fix something, then run the command again to see if it may be able to the next time. Sometimes it may take running the sfc /scannow command 3 or more times to completely fix everything that it's able to.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> No, Norton does not have anything like that.
> 
> I did not think it did
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping me


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Thank you for helping me


You're welcome.

Also, did you follow *Phantom010*'s directions given in your other post?



Phantom010 said:


> Try disabling the* Windows Error Reporting* service:
> 
> Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

no I had not seen that I had a reply in that post I will check it out.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I have seen that during my searches but it does not really fix the problem and you also will not be able to report errors.
Also I dont think it will help the problem with wship6.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

BBeemer said:


> you also will not be able to report errors.


When did that ever change anything?


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

true


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmmm it is stoped wonder if that is the problem with the error reporting.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

OK it is disabled


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

I am still having this problem after disabling error reporting and restarting my computer.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Also, did you follow *Phantom010*'s directions given in your other post?


Yes I followed his instructions and it stopped that problem, but the wship6.dll problem still exists.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You either ran a registry cleaner or a malware removal process has crippled some programs on your computer.

Try a System Restore to a date prior to this mess. You can try sfc /scannow, but quite frankly, I've never seen it actually fix anything. But, at this point, it's worth a try.


----------



## BBeemer (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I got it !!!!!!!!

I had to replace the c:\windows\*sysWOW64*\wship6.dll file *not the* c:\windows\system32\wship6.dll file

I had to boot into Windows Recovery Environment, load command prompt and replace the c:\windows\sysWOW64\wship6.dll file from a working w7 system (I used a oem iso and 7zip)

*1* copy the file to a convient place on my boot drive (c: in my case))

*2* *restart your computer* *press and hold the F8 key as your computer restarts*. You need to press F8 before the Windows logo appears. If the Windows logo appears, you will need to try again; to do this, wait until the Windows logon prompt appears, and then shut down and restart your computer.

*3* Select *Repair your computer* and press *Enter*.

*4* select the *command prompt* option

*5 *type *bcdedit | find "osdevice" *(note that there is a space after *bcdedit* and the *|* and also after *find*) this will tell you what drive letter to use to get to your boot drive (d: in my case)

*6 *type the *drive letter followed by a :* (d: in my case) and press *Enter *the prompt should change to <driveletter>: (d: in my case)

*7 *type *copy <your* *convient place>wship6.dll windows\syswow64\wship.dll *( replace *<your convient place> *with the full path to where you put the file)(note the space between *.dll* and *windows*)

If this does not work you may have to replace *syswow64 *with *system32* in *all* of the instructions above

YEA its finaly fixed !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

